# Flashpoint 320m Question



## TrueBaby (Jul 14, 2011)

So this was loaned to me without a bulb and I'm having a hard time finding one for it. Can anyone tell me what the best one would be for this type of light? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2011)

FP320M Flashpoint II 320M, 150 Watt Second AC / DC Monolight Strobe.


----------



## TrueBaby (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> FP320M Flashpoint II 320M, 150 Watt Second AC / DC Monolight Strobe.



Thanks. You don't have a model number for the bulb by chance do you?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2011)

FPFT320 Flashpoint II Replacement Flashtube for 320 and 320M Monolights.

Replacement flash tube, $29.95

Replacement 100-watt modeling lamp, $8.95
ML320 Flashpoint II 100 watt Modeling Lamp for 320 Monolights.


----------

